# Booking Internal flights



## sarahlouise (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi All

Im going to be a solo traveller and plan to visit Oz Oct-Nov 
Im wondering if its best to book my connectiong flights before I leave UK or it its easy enough to book internal flights when Im in Australia?

Can someone please help me on this 

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## wombat84 (Jan 18, 2013)

If you're only going for a short time and already know where you want to be when, you might as well book the flights before you leave. Otherwise if you want to be more flexible it's pretty easy when you get there...they have cheap(ish) budget airlines like the UK and it's the same kind of process as here.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia has one of the most developed airline industries in the world and many see the country as the birth place of budget air travel. 

You should not have any problems booking up when you have landed or if you want to put your mind at rest you can just as easily book up before landing.


----------



## fesal_com (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm coming on October and I'm trying to schedule and purchase everything before to leave


----------



## sarahlouise (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks all

I will plan and book before I leave I do believe its quite reasonable to make changes

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## fesal_com (Jul 25, 2012)

Let me know which company you will use to fly to Australia. Also, which city wiki you land to ?


Thanks


----------



## sarahlouise (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi feasl

I will prob use emirate or Singapore airlines to get to oz then virgin for internal 

Sarah


----------



## fesal_com (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah ok so Virgin for internals. What's thir website ?


----------



## emipeter (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, I think that there will be no problem in Australia related flight ticket booking.


----------

